# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Oracle BPM Studio

## Narcisse

bonjour 
j'utilise Oracle BPM Studio
je n'arrive pas  trouver le fichier log de BPM tant donn qu'il utilise comme serveur web: weblogic 
merci de m'aider svp

narcisse fotso

----------

